# To late to raise prices even more?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Updated: October 10, 2011, 3:03 PM

The sun is shining. You're in short sleeves. The windshield scraper is tucked way down in the basement.

Don't let this gorgeous fall weather fool you.

Winter is coming.

And while it won't come early like it did five years ago Wednesday when a freak storm dumped nearly two feet of snow on Western New York and wreaked havoc on the region, it's shaping up to be a classic Buffalo winter — with lots of snow and chilly temperatures.

Meteorologists at Accuweather are predicting higher than average snow totals and colder than average temperatures for Western New York this winter.

"Get ready," said Jack Boston, an expert in long-range weather forecasting at Accuweather.com. "There's no doubt about it: This is not going to be a gentle winter."

Buffalo should be prepared for the possibility of snow totals of at least 110 inches and perhaps 120 inches or more this season, Boston said.

"I'm really concerned that it's going to be over 120," he said.

He also forecast that the region could get its fair share of lake-effect snow, "probably in December," he said. "Hopefully, Lake Erie will freeze over as fast as possible for us."

And, yes, Boston did grow up in Buffalo.

Boston said Western New Yorkers can blame La Nina — a weather pattern that's making the Pacific Ocean colder west of South America — for the wintry weather that lies ahead.

Last year, there was a La Nina as well, and the region saw a higher than average snow total.

According to the National Weather Service, Buffalo logged a hefty 111.8 inches last snow season. Normally, the region sees about 95 inches over the whole season.

While meteorologists at the National Weather Service aren't making their long-range winter forecasts just yet, they did say there's a chance — and more than a slight one — that Western New York will get hit with below-normal temperatures this winter.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Sure sounds like winter is going to hit hard this year. People are starting to send in their seasonal payments


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

All this build up means it's not going to happen. It's where the weather people aren't pumping that will probably get hit.


----------

